# Pictures of spider mite damage



## bejohnst (Oct 5, 2006)

Hey guys i'm looking for any pictures you may have of spider mites attacking your plants. Any picture of any stage in the infestation will help greatly. Thanks!


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 9, 2006)

bejohnst said:
			
		

> Hey guys i'm looking for any pictures you may have of spider mites attacking your plants. Any picture of any stage in the infestation will help greatly. Thanks!


*I found this pic of mites attacking this plant. It's not a marijuana plant but you can see the damage they cause. Hope this helps. *


----------



## imsoborednow (Oct 9, 2006)

Like the bros said look for tiny spots on der leaves upper surface , look under VERY carefully as they are easily missed ( I use a jewllers loupe) Watch your humidity , above 80 % and they ll have a population explosion.


----------



## Hick (Oct 9, 2006)

Actually, _higher_ humidities curb reproduction, as does cooler temps.

"Mites evaporate large quantities of water from their bodies, so they must **** juices from the plants. This is easier for them to do in a dry environment. Humid environments (above 60% RH) slow down their metabolism, life span and reproductive rate. Mites may be controlled somewhat by lowering the temperatures (at about 50 degrees Fahrenheit they start to hibernate), thus slowing down their life process considerable. Even if you only decrease the temperature during the indoor dark cycle (when it is easier to lower temperatures), the progression rate of the infestation is slowed considerable"
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=3316


----------



## imsoborednow (Oct 9, 2006)

You could be right hick my grow room gets awful humid when the temp increases, I reduced the temp to bring the humidity down, Nice bit of knowledge you have there , thanks for sharing it. You da Man...


----------



## Mutt (Oct 9, 2006)

Yo hick, would'nt running R/H at over 80% create another problem? Like mold? just curious IF I ever get those mean bastards again. (knock on wood)


----------

